# Local Cubing Groups - Read Before Posting



## pjk (Mar 28, 2013)

Welcome to the local cubing groups forum. The idea behind this forum is to allow clubs and cubing groups from all around the world to discuss meetups and organize events. 

Each group should 1 thread and keep their discussion within that thread to avoid cluttering the forum. If you don't have a group together and want to find people who are interested, you can create a thread and check for interest here. Be sure to search and make sure a group in your area doesn't already exist.

Happy cubing!


----------

